# cytotec miscarriage 9 weeks...long



## leogirl79 (May 9, 2008)

(6/4)At 3pm I had my appt. with Darcy. Levi came home at 2:30 to pick me up and we dropped the kids with my mom. We drove the office stopping on the way for some gum, I needed it. I was nervous but ultimately knew what we would be told. Darcy called us back and I told her "this isn't going to go well, I am pretty sure it is reabsorbing". She just looked at me and said "well, let's get going and we'll know for sure". It was amazing how much smaller the gestational sac was. The pole was gone and the yolk sac that had been so clear 6 days before was deflated, leaving a small flat line where it had been. I felt very calm and immediate peace. I didn't cry or scream like I did with Reese. I was prepared and had been saying goodbye for days. Darcy commented on how in-tune I must be with my body. I agreed. I had a lot of clarity about the whole situation. I asked her to tell Dr. Okun and see if we could chat with her for a minute before leaving, instead of waiting for our appt. the next day. She said of course and went to grab her. We all stood around the small "nurses" station by Dr. Okun's patient rooms. She mentioned that there was still quite a bit of "stuff" in there and I knew she would launch into options. I cut her off, politely, and told her I'd like a scrip for misoprostol. She knows I am a research nut and knew what I was talking about so she went over a few things and handed me the scrip. She was taken aback at how calm we where. Levi held my hand the whole time but we had both found peace ahead of time. She asked if I was okay and I told her I was, this just wasn't as bad as last time. She gave me a big hug, told me to come back in 2 weeks to make sure everything passed and in 6 weeks for the iud. I agreed and left. We went to Walgreens and dropped off the scrip and then to Target to get pads and some black towels. I wanted to protect our bed and linens. I also had a nice grande coffee of the day from starbucks, a missed treat for sure. We went to get the kids and Levi dropped me at home.
It was about 5 now and I wanted to strip the bed of our new linens, line the bed with towels, and get things ready. I drank some water and centered myself, trying to prepare for what was to come. Levi called from costco to make sure he had everything. Awhile later they returned. I ate a large Caesar salad and some rotisserie chicken. At around 6 I took 4 mg of zofran (to prevent throwing up), 400mg of ibuprophin, and I inserted the 800mg of misoprostol. I had a minor anxiety attack because I knew it was going to be painful but came out of it quickly. There was no turning back.
About an hour after all that I started to feel cramps that where way worse then menstrual but nowhere near contractions. I also got horrible chills (from the misoprostol). ***** could not manage to leave me alone and all I wanted was to be left alone. I had Levi call Rachel and ask her to take him overnight. I didn't know how fast or slow it would go but I did know I didn't want him to think he was in trouble. She said yes and ***** was one very excited kiddo. At 9 I took some vicodin (we had some left over from Levi's wisdom teeth surgery and Dr.Okun said I could take it). She had given me a scrip for Tylenol 3's but I knew that would barely touch it and I would have to wait 4 more hours to take anything else. I tried to get comfortable and rest but I couldn't. I watched Georgia Rule (funny and took my mind off things) on HBO and made the best of it. I tried to go to sleep when the movie was over but I couldn't. I was so uncomfortable and had some anxiety about how it would all go. I was so scared of waking up in unmanageable pain. I came out in the living room and watched tv, Levi was tired and I knew he needed his rest. The house was quiet and I was able to gather my thoughts. I kept telling myself "release, flow and release" over and over. Finally at 2 am I got into bed and Levi wrapped himself around me. I finally fell asleep.
5:45am on Thursday morning. I woke up with contractions and I knew it wouldn't be too much longer. I had some bleeding and was really uncomfortable. The girls where still asleep so I got back into bed, knowing I need all the rest I could get. Again Levi spooned me from behind and held me while I worked through the contractions. These where very different then the ones w/ Reese. I had more then 30 seconds between them and while they hurt...a lot...I never felt I couldn't manage them. I had taken 2 vicodin as soon as I had woken up so that took the edge off for sure. A lot of that time in bed w/ Levi around me is a blur. I just got through it. At 8am the girls woke up and I needed to eat so Levi made me toast and brought me some gatorade. I took 800mg of ibuprophin afterward. Finally at 8:30 things picked up quite a bit. I stood up and felt the placenta slide down. I went into our bathroom and sat down. It was easy to pass it. I fished it out of the toilet to make sure it was a good size and tried to see if there was anything in there to see. There wasn't, but I wasn't surprised. I let it go and washed up.
I slept hard from 9-11am.
I got up at 11 and felt another piece slide, it was an apricot-sized clot. I ate lunch after and drank more gatorade. I felt like crap. I had a lot of sharp cramping and what I liken to after-pain type cramps. I thought there was still "something" up there but wasn't sure. I had very little bleeding and got a little bit worried that maybe there was something blocking my cervix and nothing could come down. I rested the rest of the day. At 4 or so Levi went to get ***** from Rach and dropped Faith off with my mom for the night. We made a pan of roasted veggies for dinner. I kept an eye on my temp and tried to rest as much as I could. I ended up needing more zofran. I was very nauseous and I did not want to throw up. The cramping lasted all night.
Friday 6/6. I was still very crampy and utterly exhausted. Levi stayed home to care for the kiddos. I was in no shape. They played with him and he took care of the house and chores. At 11 or so he went to go get Faith and took them all to Hastings to pick out movies. I spent most of the day in bed either reading or sleeping. I didn't watch much t.v at all. I stayed on pain killers and curled up around a heating pad. Most of that day is blurry.
Saturday (6/7) morning Levi dressed and sun screened the kids and they all headed over to see my dad and Diane. I was still feeling too weak to get out of the house. I slept nearly the entire time they where gone. When they got back around noon they had toys the grandparents had bought them. They spent most of the day on my bed playing while I read and rested. I ended up finishing The Rescue by Nicholas Sparks that Rach had brought over for me to read. Rach stopped over later in the day with wallflowers and lotion from Bath & Body Works. I had desperately wanted to go take advantage of their sale but just couldn't muster the energy to go to the mall. It was so sweet of her. I still had a lot of cramping and my bleeding picked up quite a bit. I still felt like crap.
Sunday (6/8). Levi did a bunch of cleaning. It will still be a few days before I can do the heavy duty stuff so he took care of the vacuuming and kitchen for me. I spent most of the day in bed still having horrible cramps. To top it off the pain killers and zofran gave me the worst constipation of my life. I'll save you the enema details, but omg...I hope I NEVER have to do that again. I tried laxatives first and they didn't work *cry*. It was nothing short of terrible. Not only was I dealing with the cramping from the miscarriage but had to deal with the stomach cramps and pain from that too. Not fun. I spent a lot of time sleeping and trying to regain my energy.
Today (6/9) The girls started their summer rec. program. They where very excited and dropping them off went well. When I got home I finally passed the amniotic sac. It was about the size and length of my thumb. I couldn't flush it...even though the fetal pole reabsorbed it just didn't feel right. I put it in a zip lock bag and put it in the freezer. When I figure out what plant I want to use I'll bury it under it. That just seems appropriate to me. Levi thinks I'm weird, but that's alright. I am still really crampy and my back is killing me but it is slowly getting better. I have to go in and have my 2 week check up to make sure everything is expelled, I don't think there is anything left. I don't have the pressure anymore that I did. Hopefully it's over. I'm still bleeding, a pretty heavy flow, but nothing scary. I expected a lot more blood, thankfully I had a very manageable amount. I called my mother-in-law yesterday to fill her in and she was, as always, so supportive. She totally understood my not wanting to go in for the d&c. She's always been so cool about my choices. She was just about the only family member that respected my decisions to breastfeed, co-sleep, and gentle discipline as those are thing she did with her kids. It helps so much to know she's in our corner. She did mention us maybe having another one. I squashed that idea, told her about the iud. She understood. I don't want anyone to think we're going to have more...esp. now...it's too freaking hard on my body.

I started this yesterday and finally finished. Hopefully I remembered everything....


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

HUGs and peace to you


----------

